# Starting at Cleveland Clinic



## Paula-G

Hey everyone 

I've been offered a job at the Cleveland Clinic, and I'll start sometime in January 2016 - moving over from the sunny UK!

I'll be on my own for 7 months or so until someone I know comes over to Dubai, and I'll be staying in Al Rayyana apparently!

I'm actually pretty terrified about it, does anyone have any tips or advice for when I get to Abu Dhabi? Anyone working at CCAD??

I can't drive so also I'm wondering what the staff transport/taxis/regular buses are like?

Cheers! 

Paula


----------



## Racing_Goats

The Cleveland clinic hospital is pretty impressive and they spent a lot of money on overseas experts and staff years before they opened - so assume it should be a professional and well resourced environment to work in.

Al rayana is very nice but a fair distance from Maryah Island where Cleveland clinic is - taxi would cost you around aed 50 each way I think, there aren't public buses to Rayana direct and to walk to the nearest stop in Khalifa city might take 20+ minutes - not very practical when it's really hot!

Abu Dhabi is an easy place to live and Cleveland clinic apparently has an onboarding team that looks after new staff so paperwork and getting set up with accommodation should all be pretty straightforward for you.

If I were you I would spend the time before January 2016 getting a driving licence if you can, living here is generally a lot easier with a car, especially as Al Rayana is a little bit out of the way.

Good luck!


----------



## Paula-G

That's great, thanks for the info!


----------



## seps

Hi I'm too starting at ccad in Jan . I am due to flight out on 5th Jan. I'm scared as I've spoken to many friends who have attempted to pursue a career in dubai and abu dhabi but returned within 8 weeks.


----------



## BadgerUSA

There are buses that run at regular intervals from CCAD to the different housing locations. Many people decide to rent a car or buy a used car once they are past their probationary period.


----------



## Paula-G

Thanks Badger!

Seps, did they explain why they returned? I'm guessing they didn't like it for some reason!


----------



## Paula-G

Ps. Where will you be working?


----------



## seps

I've been told that I will be posted to an acute ward. How about yourself? My friends came back because they could not afford it as they had to pay there own utility bills and they had no allowance for this. Another could not get used to the American style of health care.


----------



## Paula-G

Yeah I think it'll take a bit of getting used to after working in the NHS for 8 years.

I'll be a rad technologist in the imaging department, I'm looking forward to it but I'm pretty scared! You nervous?


----------



## seps

Yes I'm nervous . I just hope that I just settle down.


----------



## Flava

Good Day all,

Am a Kenyan expatriate working in Abudhabi for many years. Am offered a job at Cleveland's CCAD as a HUC - Health Unit Coordinator. Got selected on August 16th 2015 and due to unforeseen circumstances had to resign from my previous company IKEA Yas island.Cleveland advised me not to resign but it was unfortunate that I already had. They asked me to submitt all the required documents,they also requested me to submitt my school certificates for authentication both locally and internationally at their expenses through a local agent. I was then asked for a Police clearance which I went through successfully and handed it over to the HR. I then requested for the offer letter which upto date haven't received it yet as they keep on telling me that I need to be patient as my file is being reviewed by the local authorities in AUH- which I assume could be the CID Clearance or Security check. 2 days ago I got a call from the Housing department confirming my opt in option confirmation since I got my family staying with me. They offered me a 2BDR Apartment fully furnished at Al-Rayyana. The question is I feel the whole process is sort of reversed as how would I gauge the total package being offered to me as I did not yet receive my Offer letter yet??? Am just patiently awaiting for a call to get the good news soon God Willing!!! Very anxious to know the total package plus the outcome of the SC and the new Abudhabi Visa. Kindly advise!!!!


----------



## Flava

This was the last email I received from CCAD,

Dear Flava,

It has been a while since our last contact. I hope you are doing well.

I just wanted to inform you that your file is still being reviewed by the Abu Dhabi local authorities. Therefore, we ask for your continued patience and understanding as we are completing this Security Check formality.Rest assured, we will keep you updated as soon as we receive more updates or the Security Check results.
If you have any questions, please do not hesitate and feel free to contact me.

Thank you and have a great day.

Kind Regards,
XXXX


----------



## BadgerUSA

Security clearances can take a long time to complete. It is a good sign that they are moving ahead with getting you information. Right now you just need to be patient. It is out the hands of CCAD and you and in control of the government. It could be days, weeks, or months. Best wishes.


----------



## Flava

Thanks Badger for the advise but am also worried about the cancellation process from my previous employer...days and months moving pretty fast here and it's really frustrating,boring and stressful when the end month's just around the corner for you to pay your bills,rent etc...as I got no job at the moment with no salary.

My final settlements is on the process but heard the money will be freezed since I got an outstanding loan to settle on a monthly basis. Amount will only be released upon showing the new residence Visa.

Hope all flows well, Thanks, God Bless and Cheers!!!!


----------



## Flava

Great News to all as I finally made it through the Security Check, CID Clearance...Got my Offer Letter and most recently received my Employment Contract. Now I need to proceed with the cancellation of the existing visa to get the new Visa which am not sure how Long it's gonna take?? Am now relieved and hope the rest got successful too, God Bless!!!


----------



## jeff12

I am offered a position as a nurse in icu at Cleveland. I wonder what sort of salary I can survive there? Any idea pls


----------



## mangosteenRN

Paula-G said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I'll be on my own for 7 months or so until someone I know comes over to Dubai, and I'll be staying in Al Rayyana apparently!
> 
> I can't drive so also I'm wondering what the staff transport/taxis/regular buses are like?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paula


Hi Paula! Are you in CCAD now ? How are you adjusting so far ? Did you have an option to choose which housing to go ? Happy New Year.


----------



## Aqeeb Azam

I am also a rad tech!!

I have been offered a job and was wondering what kind if benefits to expect? Any advise would be vreatuflly appreciated.

P.s. I have received my offer however it does not state any transportation allowance? Or food allowance?

Is this common practice that it has stopped? 

Also on my offer from I have received a consolidated allowance? Can anyone tell me what this is please?

Please help!!!


----------



## minameee

Hi Flava,

May I know how long did you wait for your formal deployment at CCAD?


----------



## minameee

Hi,

how long is your proper deployment in CCAD?


----------

